# MY LOOMING INFO IN ONE PLACE



## cabingirl2006

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67966-1.html

Loom Knitted items done
here are a few more Knitting loom items finished

Blanket is done Lace knit on a Kiss
Lace knit blanket on a kiss loom (loom purchased here) http://kisslooms.com/
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46522-1.html 
pumpkin loominer with led tea light 
my added things to pumpkin loominer

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49435-1.html
Baby Buddy done on Kniffty knitter

FOOTIE SOCKS in progress
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63338-1.html

this is my first pair of socks loom knitted, I am doing it on a Kiss Loom Fine gauge2 it's called I love this loom you can check these looms out at http://kisslooms.com/

Pom Pom Sock Pattern By Isela Phelps

Loom knitting

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-32798-1.html

here are some more items loom knitted these two pictures done on a kiss compact slim 2 way adj start of Miley Monkey 
Flower embelishment also on a kiss loom
Hat in process Snicker Doodle
Lace knit on a Kiss
Finished lace knit scarf on a Kiss loom
Goldish lace knit scarf on Kiss loom
Praying Hands cloth Kiss loom
Baby layette done on Kniffty knitters

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22163-1.html

Just finished these two scarfs on a kiss loom http://kisslooms.com/ I love loom knitting
So if theres anyone here that loom knits I have tons of info on how to use looms sites videos and pattern sites.

Mitered scarf 
Braided scarf with icords for braid

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-14440-2.html#205038
Skirt and hat made for newest granddaughter
Pony tail hat
Layette made for newest grandaughter
Some bunny loves you
Miss Ellie
Do I have to go Gun hunting 
My first beret and neckwrap
Neck warmer and and neck accessory
Green Bay Packers

Yahoo Groups on Loom Knitting the groups I love are 
mine

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/KNIFTYKNITTERLOOMAHOLICS/ I am the owner and moderator of this group

here are a few more they are for the knifty knitter looms

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GettinItPegged/?yguid=356996715

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LKNB-Class/?yguid=356996715

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LoomClass/?yguid=356996715

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LoomKnitting/?yguid=356996715

This one is for a loom called Kiss looms completely different from the KK looms

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Kiss-looms/?yguid=356996715

you have to join these groups but they have tons of info on loom knitting patterns, links to patterns, books ect

skirt and hat made for newest granddaughter


----------



## SylviaC

Hi, I just found the GettinItPegged site recently and it is great. I was checking to see if anyone else had found it and found it in your post/topic here. 
All those videos and tutorials...great resource for a newbie like me who wants to go further and quicker - all this info in one place is very helpful.

As no-one else has commented here, I think they didn't read your whole post. They are missing a treat as you have provided lots of info here.
Too bad, I appreciate it though and have bookmarked for further review.


----------



## Txstitcher

Wow, you posted so much. So many wonderful things to look at and so many wonderful sites. I have so many projects I want to do, so many sites to look through, so many patterns. I don't have enough time in a day to go through even half of them all. But, I love looming and the only way I can see what others do and to share with, is online. So I love it ALL. Thank you again for posting all of this.
Tammy in Wis.


----------



## sidlee

I'm in Vancouver, but remember when I lived in Edmonton, I loved the store Ewe Asked For It on the southside. They were terrific, and when I found an unfinished sweater years after I started it, and couldn't find the pattern, they were absolutely terrific in trying to find the pattern for me. Also, there is a great store in St. Albert. Have you gone there?
Nice to go in the summer on a Saturday so you can also go to the great framer's Market as well... I miss Edmonton!


----------



## cabingirl2006

Here's some good videos By Isela Phelps 
http://www.youtube.com/user/PurlingSprite/videos

check out the ruffle scarf on a loom


----------



## cabingirl2006

Here's my Wingspan Shawl and where to get it and more patterns by Renee VanHoy
Renees Wingspan shawl can be found here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-for-loom-knitters
I have made 2 of these scarves in 10 days and Renee has them posted on the above site Mine are cabingirl2006. This is a very fun shawl to knit. Once again Renee fantastic beautiful pattern. Also her new ebook of patterns is out Blooming Loom: Colorful Patterns for Loom Knitters http://invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com/ scroll down and click on $10.00 US PDF download she has really out did herself on these patterns. Renee is also teaching a loom along of the Wingspan shawl at loomclass group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LoomClass/ on April 29-May 12


----------



## cabingirl2006

My looming info on Wingspan Shawl
Pink & greens Wingspan Scarf Made on a Kiss Small Gauge Loom with Original Compact Expandable 2-Way Sides and 31 Peg Small Gauge Compact Slim End Pair used 4 washers. Total of 90 pegs used of 160, so you could make it even wider. Loom can be found here http://kisslooms.com/slim-adjustable-looms/compact-peg-slims for this project using this loom. 
Maroon and green Wingspan made with same loom except there are no washers added and I did 12 wedges instead of 10 as pattern calls for.


----------



## TerryKnits

cabingirl2006 said:


> Here's my Wingspan Shawl and where to get it and more patterns by Renee VanHoy
> Renees Wingspan shawl can be found here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-for-loom-knitters
> I have made 2 of these scarves in 10 days and Renee has them posted on the above site Mine are cabingirl2006. This is a very fun shawl to knit. Once again Renee fantastic beautiful pattern. Also her new ebook of patterns is out Blooming Loom: Colorful Patterns for Loom Knitters http://invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com/ scroll down and click on $10.00 US PDF download she has really out did herself on these patterns. Renee is also teaching a loom along of the Wingspan shawl at loomclass group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LoomClass/ on April 29-May 12


Both of your shawls are beautiful! That pattern is on my to-do list of Renee's patterns I want to make.

How do you like the Kiss looms? I've seen them on the manufacturer's website and to me they look confusing to use. I can't seem to wrap my brain around how they work.


----------



## Debi713

Hi, I love this scarf and yours are beautiful. 
As a newbie, I have a problem getting my head around changing dimensions. I want to make this more like a shawl length. Is that the dimension that you mean when you say "so you could make it even wider"? Thanks, Debi



cabingirl2006 said:


> My looming info on Wingspan Shawl
> Pink & greens Wingspan Scarf Made on a Kiss Small Gauge Loom with Original Compact Expandable 2-Way Sides and 31 Peg Small Gauge Compact Slim End Pair used 4 washers. Total of 90 pegs used of 160, so you could make it even wider.


----------



## cabingirl2006

THEY SEEM INTIMIDATING but there not very easy to use


----------



## cabingirl2006

Debi713 said:


> Hi, I love this scarf and yours are beautiful.
> As a newbie, I have a problem getting my head around changing dimensions. I want to make this more like a shawl length. Is that the dimension that you mean when you say "so you could make it even wider"? Thanks, Debi
> 
> 
> 
> cabingirl2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My looming info on Wingspan Shawl
> Pink & greens Wingspan Scarf Made on a Kiss Small Gauge Loom with Original Compact Expandable 2-Way Sides and 31 Peg Small Gauge Compact Slim End Pair used 4 washers. Total of 90 pegs used of 160, so you could make it even wider.
> 
> 
> 
> NO it will be adding more wedges not length
Click to expand...


----------



## Aunt Nay

I like Isela's pages. She is great at explaining. I'd think a ruffle scarf would be well suited to loom knitting.


----------



## MaryE.

Cabingirl, I love your pink and green scarf (my favorite color combination), what yarn is it done in?
Thanks, Mary


cabingirl2006 said:


> Here's my Wingspan Shawl and where to get it and more patterns by Renee VanHoy
> Renees Wingspan shawl can be found here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-for-loom-knitters
> I have made 2 of these scarves in 10 days and Renee has them posted on the above site Mine are cabingirl2006. This is a very fun shawl to knit. Once again Renee fantastic beautiful pattern. Also her new ebook of patterns is out Blooming Loom: Colorful Patterns for Loom Knitters http://invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com/ scroll down and click on $10.00 US PDF download she has really out did herself on these patterns. Renee is also teaching a loom along of the Wingspan shawl at loomclass group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LoomClass/ on April 29-May 12


----------



## MaryE.

Cabingirl, I love your pink and green scarf (my favorite color combination), what yarn is it done in?
Thanks, Mary


cabingirl2006 said:


> Here's my Wingspan Shawl and where to get it and more patterns by Renee VanHoy
> Renees Wingspan shawl can be found here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-for-loom-knitters
> I have made 2 of these scarves in 10 days and Renee has them posted on the above site Mine are cabingirl2006. This is a very fun shawl to knit. Once again Renee fantastic beautiful pattern. Also her new ebook of patterns is out Blooming Loom: Colorful Patterns for Loom Knitters http://invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com/ scroll down and click on $10.00 US PDF download she has really out did herself on these patterns. Renee is also teaching a loom along of the Wingspan shawl at loomclass group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LoomClass/ on April 29-May 12


----------



## cabingirl2006

Mary E sorry took so long had to find the sleeve for the yarn it is from Hobby Lobby Rainbow Wool Beauty is the color


----------



## MaryE.

Cabingirl, thank you so much. It's just so pretty! I really appreciate your reply.
I just checked online and found it and it's even washable. How nice! I see a trip to Hobby Lobby in my near future!


cabingirl2006 said:


> Mary E sorry took so long had to find the sleeve for the yarn it is from Hobby Lobby Rainbow Wool Beauty is the color


----------



## cabingirl2006

Loom Knitted items done
here are a few more Knitting loom items finished


----------



## cabingirl2006

These scarves were made with the Knifty Knitter Short Pink 26 peg loom


----------



## cabingirl2006

These next items were done on various Kiss Looms http://kisslooms.com/ I don't sell there looms I just like promoting a excellent loom


----------



## cabingirl2006

I'll add more later


----------

